# Any tips for visiting Falcon Glen Country Estate (#3116)?



## rhonda (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone have comments on visiting Falcon Glen Country Estate (RCI Weeks #3116)?   Specifically, might I expect internet access (either wired in the unit or WIFI)?  Laundry?

Thanks!


----------



## rhonda (Dec 5, 2012)

What I've got so far:

Falcon Glen Country Estate  (#3116)
Portion 73 
Sterkspruit Farm 
P.O. Box 107 
Schagen,  MPM  1207 
South Africa
Resort telephone number: 013-7334113
Resort Fax Number: 013-7333084
falcon@vmresorts.co.za

Resort Info link:
http://www.theholidayclub.co.za/thconline.exe/ResortInfo?ResortKey=60&RT=57501218

Resort Description:
These spacious chalets are situated in a quiet country setting, widely spaced among indigenous trees. The surrounding mountains, forests and abundant plant life attract a variety of birds, including the Peregrine Falcon from which the estate derives its name. The resort is located just 35km from the Sudwala Caves and Dinosaur Park, both of which are highly recommended attractions to visit.

Photo Gallery:
https://bbl.beekmangroup.com/ImageGallery.aspx?id=00060


----------



## rhonda (Jan 12, 2013)

Checked in on Friday.  We have a lovely chalet with 2BR, 2.5 bath plus loft.  Both bedrooms have their own private bathroom with deep, soaking tubs.  The loft has two twin beds with use of half-bath (toilet, shower, sink with vanity) located on main floor. The living room is glass on two sides with a large wrap around patio and brick BBQ (wood/charcoal not propane).  The unit is large and quite private. The grounds are park-like landscaping (gorgeous) offering two hot-springs pools, children's jungle gym, trampoline, chess board, walking trails, etc.

Internet? Not offered.  Bring your own. (We ended up buying a prepaid data Sim from Vodacom for my iPad.)

Laundry?  Haven't figured that out yet.  Our unit does not have any laundry facilities but others might based on presence of clothing lines at select units.  Maybe there is a shared facility, bit I'm not holding my breath.  

Saturday's activity: The Sudwala Caves, lunch in their treetop restaurant and a relaxing visit to the Fish Spa.  On returning home, we prepared Marsala Chicken and mixed veggies on the grill with a side of organic brown rice.  Enjoyed walking about the grounds both morning and evening and a long soak in the hot springs!

Resort staff are very friendly and helpful.  The surrounding area has surprised me with stunning scenary: green, rolling hills; dense vegetation (think 'Jurassic Park'?); streams,  rivers and waterfalls; dramatic outcroppings of red rock.  Often we think we are on Kauai! In fact, there are plumeria, macadamia and other similarities.

Having a great time!


----------



## rhonda (Jan 13, 2013)

Woot!  Watching lots of birds, including ibis, from our living room while enjoying our morning coffee.  Just spotted several monkeys playing on the lawn and rocks.  Life is good!


----------

